# Need serious help please.



## Nuttycollector (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi, My name is Deb, I live in Ohio. I have been collecting and restoring tricycles for about a year now. I have several done, in my home. 

Now... I recently purchased this one, and I love it, I have never seen one like it, and I am trying to find information on it.  I have been about to find anything.

If anyone can help, I would certainly be very thankful.  I would love to restore it to the original condition.

Thanks,

Nuts.......


----------



## jkent (Nov 20, 2012)

What does it read on the head badge?


----------



## OldRider (Nov 20, 2012)

We have a member here by the name of RidingToy, he knows all about childrens tricycles and riding toys, hopefully he sees your post and gives you an answer


----------



## jpromo (Nov 20, 2012)

How cool! It's like a tiny tricycle rickshaw.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 20, 2012)

The stamped steel spoked wheels look Asian to me, and maybe not that old.  Tricyclefetish.com is a good resource for all things trike. Neat little machine!


----------



## Nuttycollector (Nov 21, 2012)

*No writing on badge*



jkent said:


> What does it read on the head badge?





*The writing on the badge has no letters left... just silver where the writing was.*


----------



## Nuttycollector (Nov 21, 2012)

jpromo said:


> How cool! It's like a tiny tricycle rickshaw.




*Thanks, we just thought it was pretty cool too !!*


----------



## Nuttycollector (Nov 21, 2012)

Andrew Gorman said:


> The stamped steel spoked wheels look Asian to me, and maybe not that old.  Tricyclefetish.com is a good resource for all things trike. Neat little machine!




* Thank you , I Could not find anything on Tricyclefetish that even comes close.. I even tried to contact them as well, but have not heard anything back.*


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes, this is definitely an Asian-made tricycle and were sold under different names. One I have seen is Fanta. This is not that old...probably from the 1980s. I remember seeing these new in toy stores when our daughter was a toddler in the mid/late 1980s. Here's another one still having the rear seat pads on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-TRI...utdoor_Toys_Structures_US&hash=item35c1d1f9e7 Of course, as with lots of items listed on ebay, the seller has no idea what he/she is selling and the trike is neither rare nor mid 20th century.

As far as worth and quality of construction, these aren't that good. They tended to start rusting up and parts breaking off after a few years' outdoor use. The rear seat pads were one of the first things to go along with the plastic pedals. The frame is also a weak design and heavier riders tended to make the frame bend where the seat support is attached. The frame is bolted to the head, making it a pivot point, which makes it even easier for the frame to flex and bend under load. On the plus side, they are unique looking for tricycles and I was tempted to buy one back when our daughter was little. I think they sold for around $20 back then. Hope this info helps!

Dave


----------



## Nuttycollector (Nov 21, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> Yes, this is definitely an Asian-made tricycle and were sold under different names. One I have seen is Fanta. This is not that old...probably from the 1980s. I remember seeing these new in toy stores when our daughter was a toddler in the mid/late 1980s. Here's another one still having the rear seat pads on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-TRI...utdoor_Toys_Structures_US&hash=item35c1d1f9e7 Of course, as with lots of items listed on ebay, the seller has no idea what he/she is selling and the trike is neither rare nor mid 20th century.
> 
> As far as worth and quality of construction, these aren't that good. They tended to start rusting up and parts breaking off after a few years' outdoor use. The rear seat pads were one of the first things to go along with the plastic pedals. The frame is also a weak design and heavier riders tended to make the frame bend where the seat support is attached. The frame is bolted to the head, making it a pivot point, which makes it even easier for the frame to flex and bend under load. On the plus side, they are unique looking for tricycles and I was tempted to buy one back when our daughter was little. I think they sold for around $20 back then. Hope this info helps!
> 
> Dave




*Thanks for the information Dave, I appreciate it. I did check out the one on ebay and of course it is very similar to ours. I tried to research the company the person mentioned in his ad and have not found any information on that company. 

So, I will restore this one.. hopefully to original, as there are No cracks or bends anywhere on the tractor. As for it being Asian, well that is ok.. I definately like things that are different.*


----------

